# Pressemeldung: Bulleyes für Banana - Boat



## Anglerboard-Team (6. April 2006)

Pressemeldung

*Was guckst Du: Die neue Banana-Boat Bulleye-Edition sorgt für Durchblick!*
Kropp 05. April 2006: 
Banana-Boat, der klappbare Klassiker im Freizeit- und Beibootsektor überrascht auch im dreißigsten Produktionsjahr mit sinnvollen Innovationen.

Ein Bulleye mit hochkratzfester Polycarbonatscheibe, Durchmesser des
Bullauges und Position nach Kundenwunsch und technischer Machbarkeit.

Die neue Banana-Boat Bulleye-Edition gestattet den Eignern den Blick auf
den Meeresboden, besonders hilfreich bei über Bord gegangenen
Gegenständen, Taucherbegleitung, bei verhedderten Tampen oder nur um
einen Blick in die schöne Unterwasserwelt zu werfen.

Natürlich werden nicht nur Neubauten mit dem Bulleye ausgerüstet, auch
Alteigner können das Bulleye ganz unproblematisch im schleswigholsteinischen
Produktionsbetrieb nachrüsten lassen.

Weitere Informationen unter www.banana-boat.net

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>


----------

